# Live out nannies



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello there,
We're looking for a *live out *nanny to look after our daugther while we're at work. We're only in a small flat so can't offer accommodation. It seems absolutely impossible to get someone that can come over at 7.30 in the morning and leave at 6pm. What do we do? I've been down the nursery route, and that seems to be impossible too. Please, can anyone help us? Are there agencies (Dubai nannies only offer live in...)? Getting slightly desperate! Grateful for any help.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Another option would be an hourly agency.
It would be about 35 dhs an hour.


----------



## helent (Nov 2, 2008)

*live out nanny*



Emmiesmum said:


> Hello there,
> We're looking for a *live out *nanny to look after our daugther while we're at work. We're only in a small flat so can't offer accommodation. It seems absolutely impossible to get someone that can come over at 7.30 in the morning and leave at 6pm. What do we do? I've been down the nursery route, and that seems to be impossible too. Please, can anyone help us? Are there agencies (Dubai nannies only offer live in...)? Getting slightly desperate! Grateful for any help.


Hi there,
I am a British nanny looking for a job in Alexandra.I would not be able to start until february though as i have a job until then.
Hope to hear from you .
Thanks Helen


----------

